
Could perovskite solar cell be the answer to high-efficiency solar power? - urumcsi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/clayton-b-cornell/perovskite-solar-cell-key_b_11069628.html
======
DiabloD3
"Furthermore, perovskite solar cells can be manufactured at much l0wer costs."

Someone's leet filter switched on accidentally.

But yeah, hopefully they start selling these commercially soon, or licensing
the technology to SolarCity. It's useless technology if it doesn't leave the
lab.

------
skbohra123
no

